# Anyone local to North Alabama?



## lmg (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi all, 

I used to be an active member a few years ago but have lost my account details. In any case, i'm now based out of Huntsville, AL and am ready to get back into the hobby. I wondered if there was anyone else local to the area that currently raises dart frogs?


----------

